

The Dark Side of Incentives - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_47/b4156084807874.htm

======
lmkg
The first paragraph or two of this reminded me of Goodhart's Law: as soon as a
metric becomes a goal, it tends to lose value as a metric. My pet analogy is
taking an overheating car, and trying to fix the thermometer instead of the
engine. Incentivization always has this problem, and it's a hard one to fix:
how to you ensure the behavior you're rewarding from other people is the
behavior that benefits you? Especially with something as large, convoluted,
and ultimately nebulous as corporate governance, I don't see an easy solution.

